# Fireplace tools: I assume I will need a set. But what's really essential?



## 7acres (Aug 7, 2014)

With my Jotul F55 I have no ash pan. So I assume I'll need the shovel and an ash can. But do you really need all the other tools? I'm not opposed to having a full set of fireplace tools. I'm just betting the old pros have some good practical tips for ash maintenance and manipulating a live fire and coals. What tools do you like and what techniques simplify your wood stove experience that might not occur to someone with no experience?


----------



## Grisu (Aug 7, 2014)

The items I use are: shovel and ash bucket, coal rake, welding gloves, a cheap 2" paint-brush (easier to sweep around my insert; may not be an issue with a stove). I am just glad I found the tool set at a yard sale or I would kick myself spending money on something that I only us one item of (the shovel).


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2014)

A portable timer. Ideally one that can clip to your belt if you are active. Eventually you will be distracted and forget to turn down the stove. A timer can save you some oh crap moments and maybe a few pairs of underwear.


----------



## Dix (Aug 7, 2014)

For the PE, I use most of my tool set, especially the poker and the split grabber, which doubles as a coal rake. The shovel and broom, not so much. I ended up with a $3 shovel from Wally World, with a long handle for ash cleaning.

For the 13, I have a simplified version with poker, broom, and shovel, and the same shovel from Wally World.

Both units have an ash bucket with tight fitting lid, 2 sets of welders gloves ( one working, one ready to go...  you'll put on your working pair one day and look at the fingers and realize your going to burn you hand if you grab a burning split with it ), 2 BBQ long nosed lighters ( same principal as the gloves, except for the burning your hand part), Super Cedars, kindling (saved splitter trash, mostly) , and newspaper.

I use a whisk broom & metal dust pan  for quick clean ups around the insert  and the stove, residue goes into the ash can, usually..


----------



## WES999 (Aug 7, 2014)

For me, shovel, ash hoe/rake, ash bucket,  welding gloves, small vacuum, propane torch ( nothing better for lighting fire IMO)


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 7, 2014)

My BK came with a poker that has a 90° hook on the end of it, I assume to fish the plug out for the ash pan. I don't use the ash pan, but the poker is handy. 

And Pen's patented aluminum arrow shaft with the ends cut off, aka a blow tube.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 7, 2014)

begreen said:


> A portable timer. Ideally one that can clip to your belt if you are active. Eventually you will be distracted and forget to turn down the stove. A timer can save you some oh crap moments and maybe a few pairs of underwear.


A good feature of smart phones is a timer app would be nice if someone developed a wood stove app with that feature plus other features


----------



## 7acres (Aug 7, 2014)

jeff_t said:


> My BK came with a poker that has a 90° hook on the end of it, I assume to fish the plug out for the ash pan. I don't use the ash pan, but the poker is handy.
> 
> And Pen's patented aluminum arrow shaft with the ends cut off, aka a blow tube.



This blow tube idea intregues me. Would you elaborate?


----------



## prezes13 (Aug 7, 2014)

Small vacuum is a nice thing to have.  I want to get small battery operated vacuum, shovel, ash bucket and shovel sifter for coals is helpful too, welding gloves are a must


----------



## begreen (Aug 7, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> A good feature of smart phones is a timer app would be nice if someone developed a wood stove app with that feature plus other features


Yes, I use the android clock's alarm feature for this a lot. Now using it to remember to turn off the hose while watering.


----------



## 7acres (Aug 7, 2014)

begreen said:


> Yes, I use the android clock's alarm feature for this a lot. Now using it to remember to turn off the hose while watering.



Ooh, yes! Great idea. Wife and I have run the well dry a few times forgetting about the hose! Hate that!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 7, 2014)

I have a poker which is a bar with a 90 degree bend at the end.  There is about 2" past the elbow that is used to position logs.  

I have a steel dust pan that is used for a shovel and, well, dust.  What is nice about the dust pan is it isn't thick.  I had picked up a cast iron shovel somewhere (probably used for coal or something originally) and it's so thick it couldn't be used for all the dirt and stuff that finds its way to the areas around the stove.

My ash bucket is a 6 gallon galvanized bucket that you can get at home depot.  It comes with a tight fitting lid.


These are the 3 I use.  I play with things here and there but they really aren't essential for my needs.


----------



## jeff_t (Aug 8, 2014)

7acres said:


> This blow tube idea intregues me. Would you elaborate?



When your reload just isn't going as planned, or if you didn't have quite enough coals left, a few puffs aimed at the right place can really help things along.


----------



## 7acres (Aug 8, 2014)

I would have never thought of using welding gloves to reach in and rearrange lit logs as desired instead of using the poker, hook, iron tongs, etc.. I love this site. Sounds like all I'll really need is: 

* Ash shovel
* Galvanized ash bucket with tight fitting lid.
* Welding Gloves
* Cheap 2" paint brush
* Grill or butane/propane lighter

Interesting, only one of those is an typical fireplace tool. 

Here's another question... I've learned that a good glowing bed is desirable for igniting a new load of wood. Is there any way to keep the majority of the live coals while removing a majority of the ash? Push the live coals (larger chunks) to the back and scoop up the finer dead ash then rake the coals back forward, perhaps (now I'm talking myself into a coal rake)?


----------



## Grisu (Aug 8, 2014)

7acres said:


> Here's another question... I've learned that a good glowing bed is desirable for igniting a new load of wood. Is there any way to keep the majority of the live coals while removing a majority of the ash? Push the live coals (larger chunks) to the back and scoop up the finer dead ash then rake the coals back forward, perhaps (now I'm talking myself into a coal rake)?



Coal rake or some sort of scoop. The latter can be bought as "coalsaver", made from a fireplace shovel (yard sale) by drilling some holes in it or look for a steel kitty litter scoop like this:
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51cuuJOlk0L._SL1500_.jpg

Btw. I sift the coals forward right away and then scoop up the ash in the back. More dust stays in the stove and the back wall helps in getting the ash out.


----------



## Charlie2 (Aug 8, 2014)

" Now using it to remember to turn off the hose while watering"

   Begreen,  I ran my well dry two times before buying a $10.00 wind up powered water timer from Wally World. 0 to 120 minutes, works great with soaker hoses.


----------



## prezes13 (Aug 8, 2014)

7acres said:


> I would have never thought of using welding gloves to reach in and rearrange lit logs as desired instead of using the poker, hook, iron tongs, etc.. I love this site. Sounds like all I'll really need is:
> 
> * Ash shovel
> * Galvanized ash bucket with tight fitting lid.
> ...


That's what I called a shovel sifter got mine at lehman's


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Aug 8, 2014)

Stir the ash and coals with your poker.  It's fun and the small stuff falls to the bottom leaving the big stuff on top. So it actually has a purpose.  You can either choose to burn again or push the coals aside and scoop up the ash.  


I've been known to do this so long I've pulled 6 gallons of ash out at a time.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 8, 2014)

My "essential" list would include a fireplace shovel, ash can (even though I dump the ashes from the ash pan outside), poker (I actually use this or the shovel quite a bit to move things around when needed), welding gloves (essential in my opinion) and a simple whisk broom and dust pan to clean up the inevitable wood chips, dirt, ash, etc.


----------



## lostDuck (Aug 10, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> A good feature of smart phones is a timer app would be nice if someone developed a wood stove app with that feature plus other features


...what else would you want... Maybe some one will build it.... If they knew what other features were wanted.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 11, 2014)

For a phone app features:

You know how they have those dvd of just a fire burning.

An app to do that, so when we are away from our house we can enjoy flames dancing around. Plus have the options to load the stove and start it with a top down fire. Maybe options for different kinds of wood to load.

With automated stoves coming I suspect we will have features we can check remotely from our phones.


----------



## mass_burner (Aug 11, 2014)

Does anyone actually reach in the stove and handle lit splits/coals while wearing gloves?


----------



## begreen (Aug 11, 2014)

Splits yes, but as infrequently as possible. Maybe once a year there is a time when I can't get things right with the poker.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have some welders gloves that go all the way to my elbows.
When raking very hots coals and gloves in stove a little too long steam comes off them. As I am sure there is a little bit of moisture left in the leather.
My old Vogelzang Performer EPA Stove , I put 1/4" ceramic insulation behind the firebrick and under the bottom firebricks. 
I also put an extra 1/2" on top of the already insulated baffle board.

That setup of the firebox really held the heat.
When I would open the door my face would fry from a very intense amount of heat radiating out the front.
Plus the welders gloves was taking alot of heat while loading wood.


----------



## BobUrban (Aug 11, 2014)

I made all my tools so cost was not prohibitive.  Never use the poker since I fabbed up the rake and use the shovel to clean out.  Picked up a cheap hand broom/brush and dust pan at the dollar store and a $20 baby shop vac at wally world for around the hearth.  Made a sweet coal sifter and would give it away if it wasn't so big to ship.  Just find it a waste of time for me. 

Steel bucket is essential!


----------



## bigdaddysunday (Oct 12, 2014)

BobUrban said:


> I made all my tools so cost was not prohibitive.  Never use the poker since I fabbed up the rake and use the shovel to clean out.  Picked up a cheap hand broom/brush and dust pan at the dollar store and a $20 baby shop vac at wally world for around the hearth.  Made a sweet coal sifter and would give it away if it wasn't so big to ship.  Just find it a waste of time for me.
> 
> Steel bucket is essential!


I bought a kid's steel rake at Menards and cut the handle shorter and painted it black. $5.99 and it works and looks great.


----------



## bigdaddysunday (Oct 12, 2014)

7acres said:


> With my Jotul F55 I have no ash pan. So I assume I'll need the shovel and an ash can. But do you really need all the other tools? I'm not opposed to having a full set of fireplace tools. I'm just betting the old pros have some good practical tips for ash maintenance and manipulating a live fire and coals. What tools do you like and what techniques simplify your wood stove experience that might not occur to someone with no experience?


I bought a kid's steel rake with a wood handle at Menards and cut the handle shorter and painted it black. $5.99 and it works and looks great.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Oct 12, 2014)

bigdaddysunday said:


> I bought a kid's steel rake with a wood handle at Menards and cut the handle shorter and painted it black. $5.99 and it works and looks great.




Wood handle?


----------



## bigdaddysunday (Oct 12, 2014)

Huntindog1 said:


> Wood handle?


It's not in the stove long enough to ignite it. Used for raking coals in a "not so hot" situation.


----------

